# Laut Google Malware auf der Seite, ich finde nichts?



## filament (25. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor etwa 2 Monaten bemerkt, dass ich Malware auf meinem Rechner hatte. Darauf hin hab ich diesen komplett neu installiert und meine Passwörter für sämtliche genutzten Dienste gewechselt.

Vor etwa 1 Woche erhalte ich dann von Google AdWords die Benachrichtigung, dass meine Werbeanzeigen abgeschalten wurden, weil der Verdacht besteht, dass ich Malware auf meiner Webseite hätte. (Ich nutze Wordpress, natürlich auf dem aktuellsten Stand, Plugins seit einigen Monaten nicht mehr installiert, kann also nicht an einem neuen Plugin liegen.) 

Ich mich also an meinen Provider gewandt. Dieser hat festgestellt, dass ausländische IPs auf den FTP Zugriff hatte und das rumgespielt haben. Man bot mir an, ein Backup aufzuspielen, dass vor den Zugriffen war. Das habe ich natürlich angenommen und die restlichen Texte noch so gerettet.

Das Backup war also aufgespielt. Ich kontaktierte Google und teilte den das mit. (Nebenbei natürlich nochmal alle Passwörter zum FTP/E-Mail-Adressen etc. geändert) Ich bekam die Nachricht, dass die Malware immernoch drauf sein soll. Also hab ich dem Provider wieder geschrieben. Die haben den ganzen FTP mit mehreren Programmen gescannt. Ich hab mein Rechner zusätzlich nochmal mit verschiedenen Programmen gescannt (Nichts!).

Laut: Avira, BitDefender, ESET und noch vielen anderen Diensten wurde auf dem FTP Server meiner Webseite nichts gefunden. Nur Google sagt scheinbar weiter, dass dort was drauf ist. Ich hab mich also auch nochmal stundenlang an den Wordpress Code gesetzt und nach möglichen Javascripten oder iFrames oder Schadcode gesucht. Manuell konnte ich nichts finden. Dann installierte ich das Plugin Sucuri Security. Auch damit wurde nichts gefunden.

Nun gehen mir eigentlich die Ideen aus, wie ich den Übeltäter finden kann und wieder raus bekomme. Denn ich verdiene mit der Webseite Geld. Solange Google mich aber blacklisted, kann ich keine Werbung schalten und früher oder später springen meine Kunden ab und ich werde Verluste einfahren.

Kann das am Wordpress Code liegen, das Google da vielleicht etwas falsch interpretiert oder so? Links zu externen Seiten? Ich hab Google nochmal etwas böse angeschrieben, dass Sie mir wenigstens sagen sollen, wenn sie mich sperren, was denn da sein soll (unter Hinweis auf die fundfreien Scanns). In den Webmaster Tools werden mir vor allem die Startseite des Blogs und 2 Artikel angezeigt als infiziert. (In verschiedenen Schreibweisen, weil bei Wordpress ja http://www.url.de/1365/ und http://www.url.de/NamedesArtikels die selbe Seite liefern.)

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch machen kann?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Ronny


----------

